# allis wd 45



## 1954ford (Dec 25, 2011)

i posted the comment about havin low oil pressure earlier this week. this evenin i removed the oil line from the block and cranked the engine. oil came oit immediatly but was just a drizzle. didt squirt out. and after i hooked the lines back up and started the tractor. now the oil gauge is reading bout 15 psi at idle. fully reved is bout 20psi. is that still too low. i have not dropped the pan to see how much sludge is built up yet. soit could still increase. also there is some debate on wether my tractor is a true wd-45 and what year it is. the castin number on the block on the right side just under the coil is U-3019 40 and has a 2 underneath it. if i remember tomorrow im goin to call the local agco dealer and see if they can help me. but if theres any one on here who could help me or even tell me of a site that i could go to to find casting numbers. also had questions regardin servicing the hydralics and the rear diff. any recomendations on what type of lube to use? do they both take the same like in an 8n? ive got a manual from TSC but im not impressed with it at all. seemes to be alot of info that they left. because it covers more than one model so each section is very brief. any help would be greatly appriciated thanks
Matt


----------



## Duey (IA) (Jul 23, 2010)

*Wd45*

Your oil pressure is great.....if it was much higher it will blow the filter.
The bearings must be like new with pressure like that.
The tractor serial number is above the brake adjustment screw, on the left side,
on the flat surface of the differential housing. (above the rear step)

Number and Size Plows: Three 14-inch

Shipping Weight: 4450 pounds

Rear Tread Adj Range: 56-90 inches

Height Overall: 81-1/2 inches

Length Overall: 127.1 inches

Wheelbase: 88 inches

Cultivating Clearance: 29 inches

Hydraulic Power Unit: Std.

Pulley Diameter: 9 inches

Engine: AC, 4-cylinder, displacement 226, rated rpm 1400

Clutch: Two - engine clutch is single plate, spring loaded, dry type. Transmission clutch is multiple disc, over center, wet type.

Speeds: 4 forward, 1 reverse

=================================================================================

Nebraska Tractor Test Results



TEST NO. 499



Allis-Chalmers Mfg. Co., Milwaukee, Wis.



DATE TESTED: July 29 to August 10, 1953



With a 226 CID, the WD45 was rated at 1400 rpm and achieved a maximum engine torque of 287.9 foot-pounds at 867 rpm. This tractor was equipped with a four-cylinder I-head engine having a 4x4-1/2 inch bore and stroke. Over 42-1/2 hours of operating time, no repairs or adjustments were noted. Standard tire equipment included 13-28 rear and 5.50-16 inch front rubber. Advertised speeds of 2-1/2, 3-3/4, 5 and 11-1/4 mph were provided - third gear was used for Test H. The bare tractor weighed 3,955 pounds, with 1,900 pounds of weight being added to each rear wheel during Tests F, G and H. Test H produced a fuel economy of 10.64 horsepower hours per gallon of gasoline. This ten-hour run was made with an output of 30.18 drawbar horsepower, a pull of 2,250 pounds at 5.03 mph, and slippage of 4.86%. Test G yielded a low-gear maximum pull of 5,441 pounds at 2.11 mph. Under a Test D rated belt load of 38.61 horsepower the WD45 achieved a fuel economy of 11.94 horsepower hours per gallon of fuel - this figure climbed to 12.34 under a Test C operating maximum load of 40.47 horsepower. 

================================================================================

Serial Numbers

The serial number is located on the back of the differential by the top of the left brake housing. 

Serial Numbers (From 1953 to 1957) 

Year Starting Serial Number 

1953 146607 

1954 160386 

1955 190993 

1956 217992 

1957 230295

===============================================================================



3 plate hand clutch was introduced with the 1954 WD-45 Ser. #WD165056

=================================================================================

Total Number Produced 

Allis-Chalmers WD45 84030 

Allis-Chalmers WD45-D 6489 

=================================================================================



Compression of gas,LP, and distillate 

Gas--6.45:1,,,,Distillate--4.75:1,,,,LPG--7.2:1,,,,Diesel--15.5:1 


Duey (IA)


----------

